# sur / dans un continent - préposition



## limettier

Bonsoir,
Quelle est la bonne préposition avec le mot "continent", sur ou dans? Par exemple dans la phrase: "On parle le français dans / sur 3 continents" ou "On parle français dans les 3/ les 5 continents"?
merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est _sur_ qui convient ; _dans_ serait inapproprié.

_On parle français *sur* trois continents._


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, le français est parlé *dans* de nombreux pays, mais *sur* trois continents.


----------



## limettier

Merci, un seul doute: si on utilise l'article défini (les) "on parle le français sur les cinq continents" ça ne change rien? On utilise toujours la préposition "sur"?


----------



## Bezoard

Oui.
Je précise que l'expression "dans les cinq continents" ou "dans trois continents" est correcte et peut aussi se rencontrer dans d'autres contextes, mais que, avec "parler", c'est plutôt "sur" qui s'impose.


----------



## limettier

un grand merci Bezoard, c'est donc le verbe qui donne une idée d'intérieur (dans) ou d'extérieur (sur)? Par exemple pour utiliser dans il faudrait parler de qqch qui s'extrait de la terre comme: on extrait de l'or dans les 5 continents Mais: on cultive la terre sur les cinq continents ?


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, ce sont de bons exemples.


----------



## limettier

Merci, je viens de penser aussi aux idées de verbe de déplacement et de verbe statique. Serait-ce possible qu'avec un verbe de déplacement on utilise dans et avec un verbe statique sur? Par exemple:
On voyage /on va  beaucoup dans les cinq continents /dans ce continent en vacances.
Mais:
On travaille beaucoup sur les cinq continents / on habite sur ce continent
Mon raisonnement serait-il correct?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

on _voyage *à travers 
*_


----------



## Bezoard

La chose est probablement plus délicate et les frontières entre l'emploi de "sur" et de "dans" avec "continent" pas si simples que ça à définir.
Pour moi, je dirais assez indifféremment : On travaille beaucoup sur/dans les cinq continents
Et j'hésiterais entre "on habite sur ce continent" et "on habite dans ce continent", encore qu'aucune de ces deux expressions ne me paraisse naturelle !​​​


----------



## atcheque

Les insulaires disent bien : _*sur* le continent_.


----------



## limettier

Merci à vous deux Bezoard et Atcheque L'idée de voyager je voudrais l'exprimer depuis un pays étranger et non pas dans le sens de traverser le continent où on arrive... C-à-d on va beaucoup dans le continent américain pour travailler vs on va bcp sur le continent américain pour travailler (je ne veux pas donner l'idée de déplacement à l'intérieur du continent, seulement l'idée qu'on part de la France pour aller travailler là-bas...). Dans ce cas faudrait-il employer dans, sur ou les deux?


----------



## atcheque

limettier said:


> L'idée de voyager je voudrais l'exprimer depuis un pays étranger et non pas dans le sens de traverser le continent


_Vers_, alors.


----------



## gouro

Bonjour !
La Covid-19 est omniprésente dans tous les continents, inutile de nier son existence en Afrique.
La Covid-19 est omniprésente sur tous les continents, inutile de nier son existence en Afrique.
Je ne suis pas sûr que la préposition " sur " dans la phrase soit correcte, mais j'ai besoin de vos lumières.
D'avance merci.


----------



## Bezoard

"Sur" convient à coup sûr, mais "dans " me paraît aussi convenir dans ce contexte.


----------



## Áskera

Quand on utilise le verbe «voler», doit-on dire «sur», «dans» ou peu importe lequel?
J'ai trouvé les exemples suivants sur internet:


> _Celui qui désire voler *dans* un autre continent doit charger d'autres cartes, ce qui peut être fait de manière simple et rapide._





> _Chaque fois que vous voudrez apprendre à voler *dans* un autre continent, c'est à elle ou à un de ses collègues que vous devrez vous adresser._





> _Même si c'est un peu compliqué de voler *sur* ce continent _[l'Afrique]_, ça vaut le coup!_


----------



## OLN

- Dans la 1re phrase, on vole en avion au-dessus d'un autre continent (même préposition que _dans une autre pays _dont on n'a pas la carte), éventuellement vers un autre continent, de celui dont on a les cartes vers un autre.
- Dans la 2e, on apprend à voler (à piloter un avion) dans un autre continent (même préposition que_ dans un autre pays_) ; il s'agit soit d'apprendre ailleurs, soit de voler ailleurs.
- Dans la 3e, on vole au-dessus de l'Afrique.


----------



## nicduf

Quand on vole au-dessus d'un continent, on peut dire qu'on le survole.
La 2ème phrase ne permet pas d'employer "survoler" et je suis d'accord avec OLN.


----------

